# Knuckling Over



## chlolivailey3 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey everyone, I recently joined after adopting my third dog, and had a few questions about my new puppy. Sorry if this is long! Some background info:

I adopted Bailey from a somewhat shady shelter, but when I went to meet her I could not leave her there. So after much debate, she came home with me. I was told she was a Collie/German Shepherd mix but thought that was totally inaccurate. My vet and everyone who has met her are convinced that she is a Beagle/German Shepherd. 

Anyways, she was very sick when I brought her home. At the shelter I was told she had a mild kennel cough. After a day or two at home, her situation deteriorates and I run her to my regular vet again...I find out she has roundworms, Coccidia, was spayed at 7 weeks (oh my goodness), and had an infection similar to a kind of pneumonia. Her immune system was so weak from the surgery that the kennel cough escalated into that infection. She was horribly underweight, a bag of bones really, and on top of this, she starts knuckling over. Not sure if any of you have experience with this, but its a pretty horrible sight to see 

Anyways, I was determined to get this little girl fixed up because under all that sickness, she is the SWEETEST dog I have ever had and incredibly smart. So we started on quite a few medications and stays at the hospital.

After one week, mission accomplished! IV antibiotics and fluid, lots of rest, and proper food have done wonders for this little girl! She still has a trace of a cough of course, but no more labored breathing, green snot, not eating, diarreah, etc. She came home and is CRAZY! SO smart though, she hasn't had one accident She's a real trooper and I feel so lucky to have gotten her out of there and given her the chance to turn into a wonderful family dog. 

Anyways, that was a lot of "background", but my main question is about this knuckling over. I know she is a mutt and is not expected to have the best confirmation, but I can't tell if she's just got clunky chunky puppy legs, or weird knees. After running around like crazy for two days straight, she shows no signs of that horrible bowing and slipping and sliding and knuckling. I have heard its dietary, or also that it can be brought on by certain medications like Albon, which she was on for the Coccidia. It was such a strange phenomenon. 

My question is: do puppies grow out of that? She did not need to be splinted and once her food changed it seemed to stop. Will it happen again?

Any advice would be appreciated. Also, anybody know how to add pictures in a thread? I have some pics of Little Miss, rescued, safe, happy, and (almost) perfectly healthy, for you to enjoy, or to give an opinion on her breed!!


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

what are you feeding her? if she is growing too rapidly it can cause knuckling over.


----------



## chlolivailey3 (Sep 21, 2008)

Bailey at the shelter!










Bailey with brother Bernie (who was very shy)









Bailey at the shelter with other brother Benny in the back









Bailey out of the hospital, exploring her new yard!


----------



## chlolivailey3 (Sep 21, 2008)

Do you think her ears will stand up when shes older?









This pillow feels good on my baby teeth mom!









Please can I get on the couch?









And baby makes three...


----------



## chlolivailey3 (Sep 21, 2008)

Bailey, healthy and happy, meeting her big sis Chloe for the first time!









Bailey, Chloe, and Oliver getting along great. Chloe's a saint.











GreatDaneMom said:


> what are you feeding her? if she is growing too rapidly it can cause knuckling over.


Yes, this is also what my vet said. I have her on a Natural Choice brand puppy food, with less than 23% protein and the right amount of calories per serving. I was going to ask if I should supplement her with Calcium or Vitamin C or D, but the vet said that could actually make it worse. He said undergoing a lot of diet changes can cause it as well, which makes sense since, in the span of four days, she changed foods four times (from the shelter, to my house, to the vet, then back to my house). It hasn't happened since she started eating my food regularly though. Any advice on what I can do to her diet if she's not getting what she needs?


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

http://www.greatdanelady.com/articles/knuckling_over.htm
Here is a link that may help you.


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

I just want to tell you that you have a beautiful puppy!


----------



## chlolivailey3 (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks! she's a sweetheart! I'm sooo glad i went with my gut and brought her home, I was having second thoughts because she was so sickly but man she is a different puppy now!!


----------

